# régulateur de ventilateur (imac alu)



## mocmoc (2 Avril 2008)

bonjour
je voudrais savoir si il existait un soft capable de régler manuellement les ventilateur car j'en ai trouvé des soft mais ne prenant en compte que les mac mini et les macbook car depuis son arrivée a la maison (il était au SAV) les ventilos son très bruyant.
Merci  


ps : je suis son léopard


----------



## mocmoc (2 Avril 2008)

pas d'idée ?


----------



## mocmoc (2 Avril 2008)

parceque là mes ventilateurs son en fury !


----------



## mjpolo (2 Avril 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> parceque là mes ventilateurs son en fury !



smcfancontrol ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2008)

Je ne sais pas ça peut t'aider, mais j'avais le même problème depuis 2 jours : ventilateurs à fond dès l'allumage.
J'ai tout essayé : zappage de pram, de nvram, de smu ... ... rien n'y faisait !
Aujourd'hui, sur le conseil d'un pote, j'ai retiré le câble d'alimentation et laissé l'iMac une dizaine de minutes sans alimentation - ensuite, j'ai redémarré le mac normalement - je dis bien NORMALEMENT sans zapper la smu, simplement en poussant le bouton ON ... et miracle ou coïncidence ... plus de bruit de ventilos ... rien !!!!!!
Essaie, ça ne coûte rien !!!!


----------



## mocmoc (3 Avril 2008)

d'accord merci
Je test je vous tient au courant.


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2008)

Concernant smcFanControl 2 que je viens d'installer pour essayer d'éviter la surchauffe de ma carte graphique (qui plante de temps en temps par surchauffe...), à quoi correspond le ventilateur ODD ???







(HDD je suppose que c'est disque dur, et CPU le processeur...)


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Juin 2008)

ODD = Optical Disk Drives


----------



## gauthier13 (14 Juin 2008)

Il y a fan control qui marche bien, pas  smcfancontrol juste fancontrol car l'autre ne marche pas sur imac !

Cependant cela laisse la priorité au système en cas de surchauffe


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2008)

gauthier13 a dit:


> Il y a fan control qui marche bien, pas  smcfancontrol juste fancontrol car l'autre ne marche pas sur imac !
> 
> Cependant cela laisse la priorité au système en cas de surchauffe


ah bon? smcFanControl semble fonctionner sur mon iMac...


----------



## gauthier13 (14 Juin 2008)

Ah bon ? moi j'ai essayé cela me marque que mon ordinateur n'est pas compatible ou ne fait pas partie de la liste, un truc dans ce genre là !!


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2008)

ce message indique juste que l'auteur n'a pas testé son utilitaire sur iMac... mais il n'empêche que ça fonctionne quand même!


----------



## jp16 (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour , 

fan control marche bien mas quand le ventilo de l imac s emballe il ne permet pas de reduire sa vitesse ....


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2008)

jp16 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> fan control marche bien mas quand le ventilo de l imac s emballe il ne permet pas de reduire sa vitesse ....


 

C'est normal, FanControl n'intervenant que pour fixer la vitesse minimale des ventilos à un seuil supérieur à celui configuré d'origine (pas leur vitesse max!)


----------



## jp16 (31 Décembre 2008)

Normal alors mais quel dommage ...


----------



## Tatooland (8 Mars 2009)

Moi, J'AI trouvé la solution, moi aussi mes ventilos tournait a fond dès le démarage, j'ai moi aussi tout essayé y comprit le débranchage de cable d'allimentation pendant 10 min ! Et finalement ce qu'il faut faire c'est :
1° Allumer le Mac avec les ventillos a fond !
2° le laisser tourner 5 a 10 min avec Saffari, aMSN, Mail etc....
3° Le mettre en Veille prolongée
4° des qu'il se met en veille prolongée, c'est a dire dès que l'écran est noir et que les ventilos     COMMENCENT à s'areter de tourner, Le reveiller....
5° Normalement les ventilos continuent de tourner à Fond mais au fur et à mesure, il vont ralentir pour finalement se faire oublier.

Chez moi ca marche comme ça et ça fonctionne environ 75% du temps !

Voila j'espere que ça vous a aider !

@+


----------



## mocmoc (8 Mars 2009)

Tatooland a dit:


> Moi, J'AI trouvé la solution, moi aussi mes ventilos tournait a fond dès le démarage, j'ai moi aussi tout essayé y comprit le débranchage de cable d'allimentation pendant 10 min ! Et finalement ce qu'il faut faire c'est :
> 1° Allumer le Mac avec les ventillos a fond !
> 2° le laisser tourner 5 a 10 min avec Saffari, aMSN, Mail etc....
> 3° Le mettre en Veille prolongée
> ...


Ah bah c'est pratique ! :sleep:

Merci, sinon, pour ce conseil . J'espère que ce problème à été reglé avec les nouveaux iMac..


----------



## Amalcrex (10 Mars 2009)

C'est un peu honteux pour une machine de cette gamme quand même 
sur le médion d'un ami qui a coûté à peine 400 il n'y a même pas ça
(même si il y a beaucoup d'autres problèmes  )
si c'est pas réglé avec les nouveaux alors là c'est vraiment exagéré!


----------



## Apple, what else ? (23 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai aussi un soucis de ventillo, mais il ne s'agit pas de bruit mais de surchauffe...
voyez-vous j'utilise ma machine surtout pour jouer a World of Warcraft et il se trouve que mon mac chauffe bcp et du coup le ralentit surtout au niveau carte graphique... y'aurait-il un utilitaire qui permet de programmé les ventilo ?afin de dire toute les heures il tourne a fond afin de reduire la température de mon imac sans pour autant l'arreter ? car si je comprend bien Fancontrol ne permet pas ça ? 

merci de vos réponses


bon j'ai essayé Fancontrol et mnt mes ventillo son en furie des que je lance Wow :-( horrible quoi qqn peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## igregmac (24 Juin 2009)

salut a vous enfin surtout aux gens qui ont un imac de 2009 en 24 pouces a quelle distance entendez vous votre imac en état de fonctionnement .


----------



## Jeffouille (25 Juin 2009)

Apple a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai aussi un soucis de ventillo, mais il ne s'agit pas de bruit mais de surchauffe...
> voyez-vous j'utilise ma machine surtout pour jouer a World of Warcraft et il se trouve que mon mac chauffe bcp et du coup le ralentit surtout au niveau carte graphique... y'aurait-il un utilitaire qui permet de programmé les ventilo ?afin de dire toute les heures il tourne a fond afin de reduire la température de mon imac sans pour autant l'arreter ? car si je comprend bien Fancontrol ne permet pas ça ?
> ...



Salut,

Je vient d'acquérir un 24' de toute dernière génération, et .... pareil, dès que je joue à WoW, les ventillos se mettent à tourner à fond ... quelle déception pour une machine de ce prix.
J'ajoute que j'ai pris l'option ATI Radeon HD 4850 .... et toi Apple, what else ?

Comme je vient de le déballer, je crois qu'il va repartir chez apple.


----------



## Baracca (25 Juin 2009)

igregmac a dit:


> salut a vous enfin surtout aux gens qui ont un imac de 2009 en 24 pouces a quelle distance entendez vous votre imac en état de fonctionnement .



A moins de 50 cm de moi, un très très léger souffle quand c'est le silence *total* dans la pièce et pas le moindre bruit de ventilo quand il y a un léger bruit dans la pièce (TV, ma moitié qui râle  , etc...)


----------



## Damze (28 Juin 2009)

Aucun problème chez moi sur ma GT130 quand je joue à WoW (Nvidia powaaaaa !)

Y'a jamais beaucoup de bruit dans ma chambre, donc on entend un peu le iMac, mais vraiment très faiblement, après quand on met les ventilos à fond (j'ai fait le test avec smsfancontrol) ça fait un de ces bouquant, on croirait un Rafale qui va décoller !


----------



## mocmoc (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir a tous 
euh moi en fait mon iMac 24 2,8 chauffe un peu je crois..
Limite je peux faire cuire un oeuf sur la partie haute de l'écran... 

Ca m'a pas l'air très normal ca.. Et j'entends pas un ronronnement de ventilateur. Vous n'auriez pas un petit logiciel qui pourrait me reguler ca  et je vous donnes mes données "ventilatoires" pour me dire si s'est normal ?
Merci d'avance :rose:

(pourtant il n'y a que iTunes et Safari d'ouvert .. bizare bizare)


----------



## mikatiger (5 Juillet 2009)

Comme dit à la page précédente o) il y a les logiciels smcfancontrol ou fan control.
Le premier te permet de forcer une vitesse des ventilos, le deuxième de fixer des seuils de déclenchement et vitesses minimales (je préfères le 2e, bien plus complet)


----------

